# Have work permit, Need a job



## deepak_dk7 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Hi All,
I currently have a work permit for South africa. Can anyone help me in getting a job in software testing. *


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

deepak_dk7 said:


> *Hi All,
> I currently have a work permit for South africa. Can anyone help me in getting a job in software testing. *


 Shouldn't you have had a job to apply for a work permit ? 
Just go to any Staffing company and apply there, since you have the work permit. 
That is, if you can change jobs with the permit.


----------



## deepak_dk7 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Hi*

Thanks lot for your response......could you please suggest any popular staffing services....this would be of great help in my job shift...




gkloken said:


> Shouldn't you have had a job to apply for a work permit ?
> Just go to any Staffing company and apply there, since you have the work permit.
> That is, if you can change jobs with the permit.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

deepak_dk7 said:


> Thanks lot for your response......could you please suggest any popular staffing services....this would be of great help in my job shift...


Hi Deepak, how did you get WorkPermit for SA, I m dying to get that too  
I'll appreiciate if you can tell me how u managed to get it and how much did that cost to you.

For staffing company, give me time... i'll tell you name of company which send's resume to there clients... 

Unfortunately they were not able to find any permanent job for me.


----------



## deepak_dk7 (Jul 1, 2009)

*hi*



Anu said:


> Hi Deepak, how did you get WorkPermit for SA, I m dying to get that too
> I'll appreiciate if you can tell me how u managed to get it and how much did that cost to you.
> 
> For staffing company, give me time... i'll tell you name of company which send's resume to there clients...
> ...


I got my visa from my current employer.......need a change now.....can u provide me any one who can help in getting a job....


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

deepak_dk7 said:


> I got my visa from my current employer.......need a change now.....can u provide me any one who can help in getting a job....


Hi Depak,

if it is ICT visa, then i m afraid, u can not change company with that VISA. U'll have to go back to ur home country and apply for workpermit( temporary residence Visa) On this visa only u can work... Else u have other option.

if you have 5 years of exp in current field of expertise and your skill comes under rare skills as listed by SA immigration authorities. u can apply for visa , go to SA and look for a job, though u get only 3 months to find a job and get it transfered in the name of ur new employer.

I to got a visa which is vlaid till next year, but that was filed by my ex employer. 

best of luck, I'll get back to you on staffing company ID soon.

Cheers
A


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Anu said:


> iI'll get back to you on staffing company ID soon.


Here i m,

Check out ur Pvt message i have dropped a message with info requested by you 

Cheers
A


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Nadia Intergate Immigrati said:


> I haven't seen anything. did you use my email address?


Actually i filled inquiry form on site, But anyway i'll drop you email from my email ID.

Cheers
A


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

did you look at PB sa??


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> did you look at PB sa??


What's PB sa?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pitney Bowes South Africa


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> Pitney Bowes South Africa


Looks like PA is hardware company, I am data warehousing consultant. They wont be having any work for me 

Thanks for your information 

Cheers


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anu said:


> Looks like PA is hardware company, I am data warehousing consultant. They wont be having any work for me
> 
> Thanks for your information
> 
> Cheers


No, they sell also software for the output of documents.
Cheers


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

deepak_dk7 said:


> *Hi All,
> I currently have a work permit for South Africa. Can anyone help me in getting a job in software testing. *


hey did u get job there ? I m applying for work permit, Is it good to secure a job from here and then come over there or it will be needed to come there first?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

JoziJoe said:


> You could try your luck and contact Human Resources at:
> 
> GijimaAst | YOUR COMPLETE ICT PARTNER
> 
> [/B]




Thx JoziJoe, I'll check this link


----------



## Shezy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Anu,

after goin thru the Forum i see that you have really struggled a lot for the visa n work permit. Well my name is Shezy and im from Hyderabad (India) and I'm visiting SA on 3rd Nov 2009. I would need your help to find a job and accommodation if possible. I am working in IT as a system admin and backup admin. I have 7+ years of International EXP. I also worked with Microsoft and other BIG companies. Could you please help with whtever you can? I would really appreciate if you can give me your contact no so that i can talk to you personally if you dont mind. Thanks in advance bro!!!.

Cheers
Shezy.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> Thx JoziJoe, I'll check this link


It's worth a try Anu, it is a major SA IT outsourcer, wish you the best of luck!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

JoziJoe said:


> It's worth a try Anu, it is a major SA IT outsourcer, wish you the best of luck!


No reply received yet


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> No reply received yet


I don't know whether you are in SA at the moment. In my experience, applying for a job overseas online does not reallly work, most of the CV's just end up in the bin. Might have to make an appointment and present yourself in person.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

JoziJoe said:


> I don't know whether you are in SA at the moment. In my experience, applying for a job overseas online does not reallly work, most of the CV's just end up in the bin. Might have to make an appointment and present yourself in person.


Oh okay...

I am applying for work permit, the only things is so many documents are required and these agents demands big money for doing paper work.

I hope by early next year i'll be in country... but coming there in jan / feb doesn't sounds good, as most of people are in holiday mood. And company usually dont actively hire that time.

So i'll be targeting March April!!

What do you think abt my plans ?


Cheers
A


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> Oh okay...
> 
> 
> I hope by early next year i'll be in country... but coming there in jan / feb doesn't sounds good, as most of people are in holiday mood. And company usually dont actively hire that time.
> ...


Not sure that timing is the most important factor, skeleton staff and standins are usually most needed during holiday times, it could leave an open gap for you to prove your abilities. Applying when everyone else does during "normal" times may be more competitive.

No one can stop you asking about work on a visitors visa but yes, it does cost a lot of money because it could mean trips back and forth. 

SA is not a very "trusting" society at all (due to the crime factor), that is why I think online job applications are viewed as risky, even a phone call could place you in a better position to get some kind of response over and above an online application.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

JoziJoe said:


> Not sure that timing is the most important factor, skeleton staff and standins are usually most needed during holiday times, it could leave an open gap for you to prove your abilities. Applying when everyone else does during "normal" times may be more competitive.
> 
> No one can stop you asking about work on a visitors visa but yes, it does cost a lot of money because it could mean trips back and forth.
> 
> SA is not a very "trusting" society at all (due to the crime factor), that is why I think online job applications are viewed as risky, even a phone call could place you in a better position to get some kind of response over and above an online application.


Thx JoziJoe, I m trying to get some idea abt opening thru my network there... mean while i'll get my visa done.... And then i can enter SA anytime i like... I cannot come during Dec and Jan...

As i m getting married this Dec and Then will be on vacation during Jan...
Then may be by Feb-march i'll think to come that side of Indian Ocean to seek some work...


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> Thx JoziJoe, I m trying to get some idea abt opening thru my network there... .


Yes, I know and I wish I could be of more help but I don't have any connections on the data warehousing side, I was involved in another area of IT. My decision to return to SA is not finalised yet, approval of work offer pending. 

However, if I get a gap, I will help you where I can. Mail me your PM sometime, will keep in touch. The name of the company I gave you covers large areas of SA and neighbouring Namibia, they have thousands of employees contracting for all the big IT players in SA, so it's really a good place to start and I don't think Data Warehousing was as competitive as the area I was involved in.

Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

> Congrats on your wedding!


Thx JoziJoe



JoziJoe said:


> The name of the company I gave you covers large areas of SA and neighbouring Namibia, they have thousands of employees contracting for all the big IT players in SA, so it's really a good place to start and I don't think Data Warehousing was as competitive as the area I was involved in.


I am thinking to give them call and see if they respond positively or at least get ready to entertain me while i am there...
I almost grabbed job with me last client, But somehow people who were involved in my hiring and were willing to have me on board with them, left company themselves. I guess my hard luck. But i m still trying, this time it gonna be easy as i can work permit before job offer 
i'll PM u my email ID.

Cheers
A


----------

